# where does a guy with a big a**e get shorts



## gordonrobb (10 May 2008)

Was in my bike shop the other day and say some great looking shorts. Baggy, with inserts that were padded. Lots of pockets and they were XXL - just what I need. So I take them home and could not even get them over my thighs. They were 36-38. What? The shorts I get from, for example, Marks and Spencer, XXL is 42-44 (told you it was big). 

Where do I get cycling shorts, baggy, pockety ones, but in the size I need?


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2008)

Hello gordonrobb - haven't got a specific supplier in mind (I'm sure others will point you more accurately) but it is a well known fact that the number of Xs on your cycling clothing are often there for decoration - the bibs, or shorts barely get past the knees!
http://www.tredz.co.uk/SizingGuides.asp is a sizing guide which compares different makes of clothing.
Generally I find that Specialized stuff is generous ie: their cycling shoes are a bit wider etc... 'real' fitting, if you like - not just for those with Italian bottoms!  
Have fun and keep your mouth closed - save flies!


----------



## gordonrobb (11 May 2008)

hehe, maybe the fly eating is the problem.  

Thanks for the chart, it confirms that I'll have to stick with normal shorts until I lose a major amount of weight.


----------



## mr_hippo (11 May 2008)

For normal and lycra shorts try http://cgi.ebay.com/Falconi-BAGGY-B...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## twowheelsgood (11 May 2008)

Buy American brands and not European.

Italian are the worst. I'd be an XXXXL in some of these instead of a L/XL in American sizes.

Also think about conventional lycra instead of baggies.


----------



## Ludwig (11 May 2008)

There is always piles of shorts - some v large in most charity shops that are ideal for biking.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (11 May 2008)

I used to wear M&S shorts XXl ...they arnt cycle shorts they do the job. Then i found some DHB padded shorts (baggy) like these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDeta...360029459&N=dhb Halnaker Baggy Cycling Shorts

in a bigger size than they seem to have now..which isnt much help. Persoanlly i think the padded shorts are less comfy than unpadded ones...today i just wore a pair of nike quick dry running shorts. Actually having said that you might want to look at nike stuff...I found they had the bigger sized road shoes, over shoes etc...


----------



## gezza (12 May 2008)

decathlon do some pretty big sizes or whatabout PRENDAS? they do upto 5/6 xl sizes ?


----------



## gordonrobb (12 May 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I used to wear M&S shorts XXl ...they arnt cycle shorts they do the job. Then i found some DHB padded shorts (baggy) like these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDeta...360029459&N=dhb Halnaker Baggy Cycling Shorts
> 
> in a bigger size than they seem to have now..which isnt much help. Persoanlly i think the padded shorts are less comfy than unpadded ones...today i just wore a pair of nike quick dry running shorts. Actually having said that you might want to look at nike stuff...I found they had the bigger sized road shoes, over shoes etc...



Actually found, and ordered DHB shorts at Wiggle, should get them tomorrow. will see what they are like. 

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## postman (14 May 2008)

Have you thought about getting Padded underwear then buy some high street cargo shorts.My shorts are from Primark several pockets in them.Bit heavy and warm in really sunny conditions though.So i also have lighter shorts from one of those shops like jjb or soccer sport.The underwear is from Endura.


----------



## gordonrobb (15 May 2008)

DHB shorts were rubbish, mainly cos I ordered the wrong size. But they actually don't go big enough. Am trawling the net now. 

Will look at the option you suggested postman - thanks.


----------



## Bantam (19 May 2008)

M&S online and Banks have loads of big shorts.

Don't do what I did when I first found the Banks site and think "big, yeah right, I've never had anything that's too big". When they say 8XL, they mean it! 4XL is like a double bedspread, 8XL is closer to a 5-man tent.


----------



## yenrod (19 May 2008)

>XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL

= short arse skinny bastard - in Italian size !


----------



## k-dog (19 May 2008)

Nike stuff is a bit variable - some of it is really Italian sized and some of it seems made for the American market.

I have a XL shirt which is perfect and and XXL which is pretty tight.

I've found Lusso shorts to be pretty generous - and good value. I usually rotate between 3 pairs of shorts - my M Lusso, L Nike and L Assos.

The Lusso are by far the biggest. I tried on a L when I bought them thinking my regular size would do but they were just huge - and they go to at least XL.

I'm in no way M so that is just silly.


----------

